# What's in your tack trunk?



## Badpony87 (Mar 10, 2017)

Hi everyone! Getting ready for the big move tomorrow morning and so I thought it would be a good idea to clean out the old tack trunk. Found some pretty ...Uh interesting things to say the least. Some of which: sheath cleaner (I have a mare), an old thoroughbred book, matchbox cars,and a petrified mouse that somehow hot in the bottom. What's some interesting junk in your trunk? Lol!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 10, 2017)

You didn't mention mud dauber nests. But the petrified mouse was a nice find.


----------



## Cayuse (Mar 10, 2017)

Hairnets from about ten years ago when my hair was long. Duct tape. Toilet paper (ya never know when you might need it, better to have it and not need it than need it and not have it). And pepto-bismol, lol. The last two are somehow connected .


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 13, 2017)

I just cleaned mine out and was horrified to find a packet of crisps that went past the use by date in 2007. Once had a brown snake that was sleeping behind my tack bag. Dont think Ive ever run that quickly


----------



## chandab (Mar 14, 2017)

Don't have a tack trunk; my tack has always been stored either in the tack compartment of my trailer or a tack room.


----------



## paintponylvr (Apr 1, 2017)

HAHAHAHAAaA - Only one tack trunk??

I've got different "trunks" for different things. I, too, found the leavings of mice in one of the plastic tubs that contained show halters... Not pretty, the live things dead nor the damage to the halters





I FOUND the original #s (from 1998?) of two of three of our daughters under a towel wrapped around a pony show bridle when going thru the multiple "trunks" I'd put together when we moved in Oct 2014. Not sure what happened to the third #?

I'm well known to carry wipes to shows, so anything going to shows will usually have wipes/paper towels/tp in them...

In one tub with work harness in it, I found a 2 yr out of date can of pineapple chunks AND Benedryl for kids liquid. The only thing I can figure out is that that tub had gone to one of the Events that I took ponies to, I DO eat pineapple and somehow the can got into the tub and never removed? Usually we take food/meds in cooler/basket(s) so .... Hmmm.... Weird is I know those harness(s) were used AFTER those particular events, so?????


----------



## dangerranger (May 30, 2017)

We have Tack closets, they are about 4 feet square and about 7 feet tall. They hold two saddles and all the gear for one horse. they are sealed pretty well to keep out the dust.

Our last big horse passed in 08 or 09, and I hadn't been in her closet since. When one of our older grand daughters wanted to ride a friends horse, I opened the closet to get out a saddle and tack.

After 8 or so years it still smelled just like when our last mare was alive! It almost made me not want to use the blanket! DR


----------

